# Food Safety News - 05/11/2022 FDA says there is plenty of infant formula despite recall of Similac, other brands



## daveomak.fs (May 11, 2022)

FDA says there is plenty of infant formula despite recall of Similac, other brands​By Coral Beach on May 11, 2022 12:06 am
Amid nationwide reports of infant formula shortages, FDA says sales are up and it is working to make sure appropriate formulas are available to the public. An outbreak of cronobacter infections that has hospitalized at least four babies with two deaths has led to the closure of a major manufacturing plant operated by Abbott Nutrition... Continue Reading


A couple of full ballrooms for a mock trial puts Food Safety Summit back in business​By Dan Flynn on May 11, 2022 12:05 am
ROSEMONT, IL — Attorney Shawn K. Stevens could not hide his excitement as two large rooms at the Donald E. Stephens Convention Center filled for a 3-hour mock trial. It was good for a round of applause from the gathering crowd looking to learn about food safety in person for the first time since before... Continue Reading


EU report reveals findings from official controls; improvement needed​By Joe Whitworth on May 11, 2022 12:04 am
The European Commission has published a report about checks on food, feed, animals and plants. The authors say inspection programs need to improve. The report covers EU countries’ domestic official controls and the EU Commission’s checks on national systems in 2019 and 2020. Controls and audits verify that businesses are complying with legal requirements and... Continue Reading


It’s time for Congress to ban toxic ‘forever chemicals’ from food packaging​By Guest Contributor on May 11, 2022 12:03 am
– OPINION – By Brian Ronholm Director of Food Policy at Consumer Reports, and Liz Hitchcock Director at Safer Chemicals Healthy Families The next time you order takeout at a favorite restaurant, there is a decent chance it will include a side order of toxic forever chemicals. That’s because many popular chain restaurants wrap their food in packaging made... Continue Reading


Irish food agency welcomes two court decisions​By News Desk on May 11, 2022 12:02 am
The Food Safety Authority of Ireland (FSAI) has welcomed the verdicts of two court cases involving counterfeit alcohol and a firm that continued to trade despite being told to close. The first judgement in Tuam District Court involved the sentencing of three defendants in cases led by the Health Service Executive (HSE) and supported by... Continue Reading


FDA and STOP Foodborne Illness to host third food safety culture webinar May 18​By News Desk on May 11, 2022 12:01 am
The U.S. Food and Drug Administration and STOP Foodborne Illness have announced the third webinar in the “Collaborating on Culture in the New Era of Smarter Food Safety” series that explores food safety culture. The webinar is titled “Building a Coalition of Food Safety Culture Champions Across Your Organization” and is scheduled for May 18... Continue Reading


----------

